# Short Treks in Papua New Guinea



## antondsilva

Hi All,

I'm going to visit Papua New Guinea on a business trip in October. I'm planning to extend the trip by three days covering the weekend. Kokoda trail is out of the question. I'm keen to go for a short 2 or 3 day trek. However there is not much information on internet for shorter treks in PNG. 

Appreciate any suggestions in this regard.

Thank you
Anton


----------



## LivingHearty

Kokoda trail I thinks is 96 km. long, I hope you will find a trek that suits for you. Good luck on your journey and don't forget to tell us about it.


----------



## Seph Smith

Thanks for sharing information.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

antondsilva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to visit Papua New Guinea on a business trip in October. I'm planning to extend the trip by three days covering the weekend. Kokoda trail is out of the question. I'm keen to go for a short 2 or 3 day trek. However there is not much information on internet for shorter treks in PNG.
> 
> Appreciate any suggestions in this regard.
> 
> Thank you
> Anton


Did you end up finding a suitable trek Anton?

Toying with visiting PNG (leisure) in the coming months.


----------

